# Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to one and all here on Predator Talk!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sending Christmas wishes far and wide (high and deep for some) to our PT family! I'd send some snow but I'm no re-gifter.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Merry Christmas to all, time of year to put on some extra's.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of the PT


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy your time with family.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and ours. Best wishes for the up and coming New Year.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas my friends. I wish you all a great and prosperous 2018


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone . hope the New Year brings good health and safety to all .


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hunkering down in mid-Michigan for the next week or so. At wake up it's -5 (F) or -20.5 (Celsius). Not going above +20 (F) for the foreseeable future highs.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure of the F degrees conversion , but - 28 C here this morning with a light north wind .. thats cold by any standard :cold: . Cows get an extra bale today


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Not sure of the F degrees conversion , but - 28 C here this morning with a light north wind .. thats cold by any standard :cold: . Cows get an extra bale today


 20 F, throw some wind into it and it makes it bitter, suppose to start warming up tomorrow with some snow, they say rain Sat !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Boxing Day to our friends of the North!

Got down to -10 (F) this morning and it's now reached +11. Looks like that's the way it'll be for a while.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for the late response , I was out of town. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas !!!


----------

